# Campag components



## ejls2 (17 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

I'm building up a new bike and am after new or used components from the veloce to chorus. Ideally 2008 10 speed.

In particular:

Ergopower shifters, preferably centaur carbon;
Rear mech;
Chainset (alloy, 175mm, standard), preferably ultra torque; and
brakes.

Please let me know if you have anything that fits the bill.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Chrisz (17 Feb 2009)

I have some Centaur ergo levers (alloy ) and a Veloce C/S 172.5mm, also I'm fairly sure I have front/rear mechs to match - all 9 speed. Any good?  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Kirstie (18 Feb 2009)

I've got some bits of centaur lying around. Will have a look and get back to you.


----------



## Chrisz (18 Feb 2009)

Any of these bits any use to you?

They are a little grubby but the mechs scrub up well, the C/S has suffered from dropped chains I'm afraid so has a few scratches on it.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (19 Feb 2009)

not what im looking for, sorry


----------



## mr-marty-martin (19 Feb 2009)

infact i just remembered im building a cross bike

how much do you want for the lot?????


----------

